
An Advocate for Women in the Valley Quits GitHub, Citing Harassment - imgabe
http://www.wired.com/business/2014/03/culture-offsets/
======
fnbr
To be honest, prior to the Horvath incident, I had always thought of HR as
somewhat useless and outdated. Seeing what happened at Github makes me
appreciate the need for a strong HR department (especially seeing the wife's
influence- had there been competent HR, I can't see that ever happening).

~~~
tatalegma
The ironic thing is, that yes, "real HR" would have prevented the wife from
harassing Julie, but only because their motivation in doing so would be to
protect the company, not Julie.

------
caruana
I would love to hear all sides of this story. her side, hr side, colleague
side and management side.

